# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] اخبار الشركات  - متجدد

## اسكندرانى

*[frame="13 80"]في هذا الموضوع 

 نتابع الجمعيات  العموميه الخاصة

 بالشركات  المسجله بالبورصة المصرية يوميا

و كذلك أهم الأخبار اللحظية ..

وننتقي المهم منها ...

الأخبار ستجدها محدثة يوميا ..[/frame]*

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاثنين 31/3/2008

  (( الخبر هام جدا)) 
93.5% تراجع فى أرباح بولفارا خلال 2007  


حققت شركة العربية وبولفارا للغزل والنسيج تراجعاً فى صافى أرباح الشركة خلال العام المالى المنتهى فى 2007 بلغ نسبته 93.5% ليصل صافى الأرباح إلى 877.60 ألف جنيه مقارنة بنحو 13.43 مليون جنيه مصرى أرباح خلال نفس الفترة من العام السابق ووصل سعر السهم حاليا 13.68 جنيه بارتفاع قدره 17% بعد التداول على 3 مليون سهم . 


 
كشف تقرير مجلس إدارة شركة العربية وبوليفارا للغزل والنسيج أن أرباح الشركة خلال العام المنتهى فى 30 ديسمبر 2007 قد تأثرت بارتفاع أسعار بيع الأقطان خلال الموسم 2006/2007 هذا بالإضافة إلى انخفاض أسعار بيع الغزول مما أدى إلى ارتفاع التكلفة وتدني هامش الربح . 

هذا بالإضافة إلى إغراق السوق المحلي بغزول مستوردة بأقل من تكلفة مثيلتها في السوق المحلي مما أدى لانخفاض المبيعات وزيادة المخزون وقيام شركات الغزل بالتسابق على منح خصومات على المبيعات.

وأظهر التقرير أن كل هذه الأسباب أدت إلى تراجع قيمة الإنتاج بسعر السوق من 268.192 مليون جنيه عام 2006 إلى 241.668 مليون جنيه عام 2007 وبلغت قيمة إجمالي المبيعات الكلية 214.751 مليون جنيه بتراجع قدره 14% وسجلت الصادرات خلال العام 37.221 مليون جنيه بتراجع يبلغ 34% . فى حين ارتفع إجمالي قيمة المخزون بالتكلفة من 69.386 مليون جنيه إلى 83.248 مليون جنيه بنمو قدره 20% .

وأظهر البيان اقتراح مجلس إدارة الشركة بترحيل الأرباح التى حققتها الشركة بنهاية عام 2007 والتى حققت تراجعاً بلغت نسبته 93.5% ليصل إلى 877.6 ألف جنيه مقارنة بنحو 13.43 مليون جنيه أرباح خلال نفس الفترة من العام السابق .

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاثنين 31/3/2008

عمومية "العز للسيراميك والبورسلين" تعتمد نتائج الأعمال وعدم توزيع أرباح 


 

أقرت الجمعية العمومية العادية لشركة العز للسيراميك والبورسلين – الجوهرة تقرير مجلس الإدارة عن نشاط الشركة خلال عام 2007، وتقرير السيد مراقب الحسابات على القوائم المالية للشركة عن السنة المالية المنتهية فى 31 ديسمبر2007 ، والمصادقة على القوائم المالية للشركة عن السنة المالية المنتهية فى 31 ديسمبر 2007 . 

كما أقرت الجمعية العمومية للشركة عدم توزيع أرباح للعام المالى المنتهى فى 31 ديسمبر 2007 والذى أظهر تحقيق صافى ربح بلغ 9.652 مليون جنيه بمعدل نمو قدره 7.5&#37; مقارنة بصافى ربح بلغ 8.975 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من العام الماضى . 

كما وافقت الجمعية العامة على إبراء ذمة السادة رئيس وأعضاء مجلس الإدارة عن السنة المالية المنتهية فى 31 ديسمبر 2007، وتحديد بدلات حضور الجلسات للسادة رئيس وأعضاء مجلس الإدارة عن السنة المالية المقبلة، وتجديد تعيين السيد مراقب الحسابات وتحديد أتعابه عن السنة المالية المقبلة ، واعتماد التبرعات التى وافق عليها مجلس الإدارة خلال 2007 بقيمة 300 ألف جنيه والترخيص للمجلس بالتبرع خلال عام 2008 وحدوده .

----------


## اسكندرانى

الثلاثاء 1 أبريل 2008

عمومية رمكو لانشاء القري تعتمد الاستحواذ على اورينت تورز ورمكو للانشاءات العقارية 



 
اقرت الجمعيه العمومية غير العادية لشركة رمكو لانشاء القرى السياحية إلغاء قرار الجمعية العامة غير العادية المنعقدة بتاريخ 27 مايو2007 والخاص بالاستحواذ على الشركة الفرعونية للتجارة والمقاولات وكذلك إلغاء قرارات الجمعية العامة غير العادية المنعقدة بتاريخ 22 فبراير2008 . 

كما وافقت العمومية على الاستحواذ على شركة رمكو للإنشاءات العقارية والمالكة للشركة الفرعونية للتجارة والمقاولات بنسبة 99.94% بالقيمة العادلة المحددة وفقا للدراسة المعدة بواسطة المستشار المالى المستقل (شركة برايم) والبالغ 2.33 مليار جنيه . على أن يتم تمويل الزيادة فى رأسمال الشركة بموجب الاستحواذ عن طريق طرح زيادة نقدية جديدة فى اكتتاب عام لمساهمى شركة رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحية فى حدود 520 مليون جنيه تقريبا بقيمة اسمية عشرة جنيهات للسهم بالإضافة إلى مصاريف إصدار قدرها 25 قرشا لكل سهم بنسبة 1:1 لرأس المال الأصلى بعد استكمال الزيادة المقررة نتيجة الاستحواذ على شركة أورينت تورز للقرى السياحية والجارى الانتهاء منها ، وزيادة رأسمال الشركة عن طريق إصدار أسهم جديدة بباقى القيمة المحددة بدراسة القيمة العادلة الواردة بالبند بحوالى 1.8 مليار جنيه وذلك عن طريق إصدار أسهم جديدة للسادة مساهمى شركة رمكو للإنشاءات العقارية وتحديدا للسعر التبادلى على أساس المتوسط المرجح لأسعار إقفال البورصة لسهم رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحية فى ضوء قواعد الهيئة العامة لسوق المال المنظمة لذلك . 

ووافقت العمومية على تفويض مجلس الإدارة فى تعديل المادة ( 7،6 ) من النظام الأساسى للشركة بزيادة رأس مال الشركة فى حدود ما جاء فى البند السابق واعتماد القيمة العادلة لشركة أورينت تورز للقرى والفنادق السياحية وفقا لتحديث دراسة المستشار المالى المستقل بمبلغ 195.36 مليون جنيه بقيمة عادلة للسهم بمبلغ 244.20 جنيه على أساس قيمة تبادلية لسهم رمكو لإنشاء القرى السياحية بمبلغ 15.62 جنيها وتفويض مجلس الإدارة فى السير في إجراءات الزيادة الواجبة بموجب هذا الاستحواذ وتعديل المادة 7،6 من النظام الأساسى للشركة وكذلك تعديل المواد أرقام (49،41،40،29،6) من النظام الأساسي.

----------


## اسكندرانى

انخفاض صافي أرباح كابو المصرية 36.5 في المئة العام الماضي

Wed Apr 2, 2008 11:00am GMT



القاهرة (رويترز) - قالت البورصة المصرية يوم الاربعاء ان شركة النصر للملابس والمنسوجات (كابو) حققت أرباحا مجمعة صافية قدرها 16.02 مليون جنيه مصري (2.94 مليون دولار) العام الماضي بانخفاض 36.5 في المئة عن العام 2006.

وأضافت الشركة ان صافي الارباح في العام 2006 بلغ 25.2 مليون جنيه.

وارتفع سهم كابو 1.3 في المئة الى 3.19 جنيه الساعة 0837 بتوقيت جرينتش.

وتبلغ القيمة السوقية للشركة 1.07 مليار جنيه.(الدولار يساوي 5.45 جنيه

----------


## اسكندرانى

هيئة سوق المال ترفض تجزئة سهم " نيوداب" 



رفضت الهيئة العامة لسوق المال اليوم قيام شركة شمال الصعيد للتنمية والانتاج الزراعى (نيوداب) بالسير فى اجراءات تجزئة السهم من 10 جنية لتصبح 1 جنية للسهم . 

وكان مجلس إدارة الشركة بجلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ 10 مارس 2008 فد وافق على تجزئة القيمة الاسمية للسهم من 10 جنيهات إلى جنيه واحد وذلك لتنشيط وتسهيل التعامل على السهم بالبورصة ولجلب عملاء جدد . 

يبلغ رأس المال الشركة المصدر والمدفوع 10 مليون جنيه موزعا على 1 مليون سهم بقيمه اسمية 10 جنيه للسهم.

----------


## اسكندرانى

20 أبريل نهاية الحق فى اكتتاب زيادة رأسمال الصعيد العامة للمقاولات 



أعلنت شركة الصعيد العامة للمقاولات عن فتح باب الاكتتاب فى أسهم زيادة رأس المال المصدر للشركة من 50 مليون جنيه إلى 302 مليون جنيه بزيادة قدرها 252 مليون جنيه من خلال إصدار عدد 252 مليون سهم ( 250 مليون سهم لقدامى المساهمين و 2 مليون سهم لإثابة وتحفيز العاملين ) بقيمة اسمية 1 جنيه للسهم بالإضافة إلى مصاريف إصدار بواقع 2.5 قرش للسهم . 
ويتم فتح باب الاكتتاب اعتباراً من 22 أبريل 2008 ولمدة شهر تنتهى فى 21 مايو 2008 ويحق الاكتتاب لحامل السهم حتى جلسة 20 أبريل 2008 فى حدود نسبة ما يملكه كل مساهم فى رأس المال المصدر قبل الزيادة بواقع 5 أسهم لكل مساهم بالإضافة إلى 2 مليون سهم تكون أسهم إثابة وتحفيز العاملين . 
وكانت الشركةالتى عقدت فى 11 مارس الماضى قد وافقت على زيادة رأس المال المرخص به من 60 مليون جنيه إلى 500 مليون جنيه وزيادة رأسمال الشركة المصدر من 50 مليون جنيه إلى 302 مليون جنيه بزيادة نقدية قدرها 252 مليون جنيه لعدد 252 مليون سهم بقيمة اسمية 1 جنيه يخصص منها عدد 2 مليون سهم لنظام الإثابة والتحفيز للعاملين والباقي وقدره 250 مليون سهم يتم الاكتتاب فيها من خلال قدامى المساهمين بواقع 5 أسهم لكل 1 سهم قائم بالإضافة إلى 5 قروش كمصاريف إصدار للسهم وكذلك وافقت الجمعية على تفويض مجلس الإدارة في اتخاذ قرار زيادة رأس المال المصدر والمدفوع في مرحلة ثانية من 302 مليون جنيه إلى 500 مليون جنيه في وقت لاحق يخصص أيضا لقدامى المساهمين . 

من ناحية أخرى وافقت الجمعية العامة غير العادية على تفويض مجلس الإدارة في اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة للاستحواذ على حصة مؤثرة في إحدى الشركات التي تعمل في نفس المجال وتعديل المواد 6 و 7 من النظام الأساسي تبعا لقرارات الجمعية غير العادية وكذلك تفويض رئيس مجلس الإدارة والعضو المنتدب أو من يفوضه في إنهاء الإجراءات الخاصة باعتماد الجمعية وتعديل المواد 6 و 7 لدى الجهات الإدارية المختلفة .

----------


## اسكندرانى

40.7% نمو بالأرباح المجمعة لجلاكسو سميثكلاين خلال عام 2007


مباشر الاحد 6 أبريل 2008 

أظهرت القوائم المالية المجمعة لشركة جلاكسو سميثكلاين عن الفترة من 1 يناير 2007 حتى 31 ديسمبر 2007 تحقيق الشركة صافى ربح قبل حقوق الأقلية بلغ 89.603 مليون جنيه بمعدل نمو قدره 40.7% مقارنة بصافى ربح بلغ 63.674 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من العام الماضى .

وكانت نتائج الأعمال غير المجمعة للشركة عن نفس الفترة قد أظهرت تحقيقها صافى ربح بلغ 85.973 مليون جنيه بمعدل نمو قدره 36.6% مقارنة بصافى ربح بلغ 62.913 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من العام الماضى .

----------


## اسكندرانى

667.6 مليون جنيه.. قيمة مبيعات "جلفاميتال" خلال عام 2007




مباشر الاحد 6 أبريل 2008 


أظهر تقرير مجلس إدارة شركة العبور للصناعات المعدنية "جلفاميتال" عن نشاط الشركة خلال العام المالي المنتهي في 31 ديسمبر 2007 أن قيمة مبيعات الشركة خلال العام بلغت حوالي 667.655 مليون جنيه مقارنة بمبلغ 347.868 مليون جنيه عام 2006 أي بزيادة تبلغ 319.787 مليون جنيه وبنسبة زيادة 91.9%، كما بلغت كمية المبيعات نحو 160.009 ألف طن مقارنة بكمية 87.317 ألف طن عام 2006 أي بزيادة تبلغ 72.692 طن أي بنسبة 83.25%.

وأضاف التقرير أن تكلفة المبيعات بلغت حوالي 622.420 مليون جنيه مقارنة بمبلغ 348.131 مليون جنيه عام 2006 أي بزيادة 274.289 مليون جنيه وبنسبة 78.7%، كما بلغت كمية الإنتاج حوالي 155.393 ألف طن مقارنة بحوالي 133.881 ألف طن أي بنسبة ارتفاع بلغت حوالي 16% من إنتاج العام المالي 2006 وبكمية 21.512 ألف طن.

وأشار التقرير إلى أنه تم تعديل تسهيل البنك المصري الخليجي بزيادة 20 مليون جنيه وكذلك زيادة تسهيل بنك تنمية الصادرات 25 مليون جنيه.

وبلغت الكمية التي تم تصديرها حوالي 20.550 ألف طن بقيمة 82.243 مليون جنيه أي بنسبة 12.84% من إجمالي المبيعات و 12.32% من إجمالي قيمة المبيعات.

وأظهرت نتائج الأعمال لعام 2007 أرباح صافية قدرها 6.986 مليون جنيه مصري مقابل خسارة قدرها 38.8 مليون جنيه خلال عام 2006.

وتجدر الإشارة إلى أنه في تاريخ 30 أبريل2007 تم تغيير في هيكل المساهمين وفي رئيس وأعضاء مجلس الإدارة والذي نتج عنه تغيير شامل في استراتيجيات وسياسات الشركة عن طريق استحواذ مجموعة قنديل للصلب على الجزء الأكبر من أسهم الشركة وتحكمها في إدارة موارد الشركة ، كما تم إضافة مبلغ 38.390 مليون جنيه على رصيد الخسائر المرحلة في 31 ديسمبر 2007 ليصل إلى مبلغ 132.932 مليون جنيه ويتضمن هذا المبلغ قيمة المصروفات والخسائر التي تخص سنوات سابقة على سنة 2007 ولم يتم عمل إعادة إصدار للقوائم نظرا لضيق الوقت الخاص بالإصدار

----------


## اسكندرانى

123.6% نمو بالأرباح المجمعة لشركة أوراسكوم للفنادق والتنمية خلال عام 2007



مباشر الاحد 6 أبريل 2008   


أظهرت القوائم المالية المجمعة لشركة أوراسكوم للفنادق والتنمية عن الفترة من 1 يناير 2007 حتى 31 ديسمبر 2007 تحقيق الشركة صافى ربح بلغ 478.504 مليون جنيه بمعدل نمو بلغ 123.6% مقارنة بصافى ربح بلغ 214.037 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من العام الماضى .

فيما أظهرت القوائم غير المجمعة عن نفس الفترة تحقيق الشركة صافى ربح بلغ 209.410 مليون جنيه بمعدل نمو قدره 27.5% مقارنة بصافى ربح بلغ 164.242 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من العام الماضى .

يذكر أن اليوم تبدأ فترة سريان عرض الشركة لشراء 100% من أسهمها بقيمة إجمالية تبلغ 17.052 مليار جنيه وبسعر 78.49 جنيه للسهم الواحد وهو متوسط سعر السهم خلال الستة أشهر السابقة وذلك لمدة 20 يوم عمل تنتهي في 5 مايو 2008 .

----------


## اسكندرانى

59.7% نمو بالخسائر غير المجمعة لأوراسكوم هولدنج خلال عام 2007



مباشر الاحد 6 أبريل 2008  

أظهرت القوائم المالية غير المجمعة لشركة أوراسكوم هولدنج للفنادق عن الفترة من 1 يناير 2008 حتى 31 ديسمبر 2008 نمو خسائر الشركة ولتصل إلى 15.012 مليون جنيه بمعدل 59.7% مقارنة بصافى خسارة بلغت 9.399 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من العام الماضى .

يذكر أن رأسمال الشركة يبلغ 452367300 جنيه موزع على 45236730 سهم بقيمة اسمية 10 جنيه للسهم .

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

:f: موضوع رائع ... ومجهود يستحق الثناء والشكر :f: 


أخى الحبيب ... نادر 
تسلم ايدك وربنا يقويك .. ودائما كدة بافكار وموضوعات حيوية



خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

> موضوع رائع ... ومجهود يستحق الثناء والشكر
> 
> 
> أخى الحبيب ... نادر 
> تسلم ايدك وربنا يقويك .. ودائما كدة بافكار وموضوعات حيوية
> 
> 
> 
> خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتى،،،


[frame="13 80"]اخى الحبيب 

حسن شاعر الرومانسية 

ارق تحياتى لك ولكل الاسرة الكريمة 

اسعدنى مرورك العطر وكلماتك الطيبه  المشجعة 

وادعو الله ان اكون عند حسن الظن 

واتمنى مشاركاتك الدائمه فى موضوعات القاعة 

دمت بكل خير 

[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

بعد تراجع الأرباح بنسبة 36.5% .. كابو تعتزم ترحيل جميع الأرباح



 مباشر الثلاثاء 8 أبريل 2008        


صرح أسامة رشوان المدير المالى بشركة النصر للملابس والمنسوجات "كابو" أن الشركة تعتزم ترحيل جميع الأرباح إلى العام المالى القادم وذلك لتحسين الوضع المالى للشركة .
وأظهرت القوائم المالية المجمعة لشركة النصر للملابس والمنسوجات - كابو عن الفترة من 1 يناير 2007 حتى 31 ديسمبر 2007 تراجع أرباح الشركة بمعدل 36.5% حيث حققت الشركة صافى ربح بلغ 16.020 مليون جنيه مقارنة بصافى ربح بلغ 25.211 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من العام الماضى .

حيث تم تعديل رصيد الأرباح المرحلة وخسائر العام فى أول يناير 2006 بمبلغ 34.775974 جنيه ومبلغ 2.565.605 جنيه على التوالى وذلك بالنسبة لأثر التسويات الخاصة بالشهرة السالبة وحقوق الأقلية حتى 31 ديسمبر 2005 ومبلغ 14.519.261 جنيه وذلك بالنسبة لأثر التصويب الخاص بالشهرة السالبة وحقوق الأقلية عن عام 2006 بمبلغ 2.868.725 جنيه وذلك طبقا لما هو وارد بالمعيار المصرى رقم 5 .

فيما أظهرت القوائم المالية غير المجمعة لشركة النصر للملابس والمنسوجات - كابو عن الفترة من 1 يناير 2007 حتى 31 ديسمبر 2007 تراجع أرباح الشركة بمعدل 73.9% حيث حققت الشركة صافى ربح بلغ 1.482 مليون جنيه مقارنة بصافى ربح بلغ 5.684 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من العام الماضى .

وكانت الشركة قد أعلنت فى وقت سابق عن عزمها لدخول الأسواق الأوروبية والأمريكية خلال الفترة المقبلة بعد انتهاء عمليات التأهيل للشركة.

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

ملاحظات هامة لمراقب الحسابات علي نتائج اعمال " راية القابضة للتكنولوجيا و الاتصالات " غير المجمعة خلال عام 2007   


كشف تقرير مراقب الحسابات علي نتائج اعمال " راية القابضة للتكنولوجيا و الاتصالات " غير المجمعة خلال العام المالي 2007 عن عددا من الملاحظات الهامة و التي تمثلت في :

1-لم تقم ادارة الشركة بموافاتنا ببعض البيانات والمعلومات المتعلقة بنظام اثابة وتحفيز العاملين والمديرين واعضاء مجلس الادارة التنفيذيين والتى توضح عدد المستفيدين من ذلك النظام وكذلك عدد الاسهم الممنوحة لهم وفقا لهذا النظام وعليه لم نتمكن من تحديد ما اذا كانت هناك تكلفة متعلقة بهذا النظام يتعين اثباتها بالقوائم المالية عن الفترة المنتهية فى 31 ديسمبر 2007 وفقا لما يتطلبه معيار المحاسبة المصرى رقم 39 المدفوعات المبنية على اسهم .

2-قامت ادارة الشركة باثبات ايرادات من توزيعات ارباح دورية بمبلغ 39223551 جنيه مصرى تم اقرارها بمعرفة ادارة بعض الشركات التابعة بالاضافة الى ما قررته ادارة احدى الشركات التابعة بالخارج من اجراء توزيعات من الارباح المرحلة خلال العام بمبلغ 13500000جنيه مصرى .

هذا وقد قامت الشركة خلال السنة المالية المنتهية فى 31 ديسمبر 2006 باثبات ايرادات من توزيعات ارباح قدرها 16853326 جنيه مصرى تم اقرارها بمعرفة مجلس ادارة احدى الشركات التابعة ولم يتم اعتمادها من قبل الجمعية العامة للمساهمين للشركة التابعة حتى 31 ديسمبر 2006 .

هذا وقد تم اقرار تلك التوزيعات من قبل الجمعية العامة للمساهمين للشركة التابعة المنعقدة بتاريخ 17 ابريل 2007 .

هذا وتتطلب معايير المحاسبة المصرية اثبات الايرادات من توزيعات الارباح عندما ينشأ الحق لحاملى الاسهم فى تلك التوزيعات ووفقا لاحكام قانون الشركات رقم 159 عام 1981 ينشأ هذا الحق عند اعتماد الجمعية العامة العادية للمساهمين توزيع الارباح وقد ترتب على ذلك زيادة صافى الربح بقائمة الدخل عن السنة المالية المنتهية فى 31-12-2007 بمبلغ 35870225 جنيه مصرى واجراء الشركة لتوزيعات ارباح دورية خلال الفترة المالية الحالية بالزيادة للمساهمين بذات القيمة كما ترتب على ذلك زيادة توزيعات الارباح الدورية على صافى ارباح العام وزيادة رصيد كل من صافى ارباح السنة المالية المنتهية فى 31-12-2006 والرصيد المستحق من شركات تابعة وشقيقة وحقوق المساهمين بارقام المقارنة بالميزانية غير المجمعة فى 31-12-2006 بمبلغ 16853326 جنيه مصرى .

3-لم تقم ادارة الشركة باعداد دراسة لتحديد مقدار الانخفاض فى قيمة الاستثمارات المالية فى بعض الشركات التابعة وكذلك الارصدة المدينة المستحقة من بعض تلك الشركات البالغ رصيدهما فى 31-12-2007 مبلغ 11.5 مليون جنيه مصرى و13.4 مليون جنيه مصرى على التوالى وذلك على الرغم من وجود مؤشرات على ذلك الانخفاض وذلك بالمخالفة لمتطلبات معيار المحاسبة المصرى رقم 31 .

4-قامت الشركة باثبات مبلغ يعادل 4.2 مليون جنيه مصرى بقائمة الدخل يمثل جزء من خسائر احدى الشركات التابعة بالخارج تحملتها الشركة نيابة عنها مما ترتب عليه انخفاض صافى الربح بمبلغ مليون جنيه مصرى واثبات الالتزام بالزيادة بمبلغ 2.9 مليون جنيه مصرى كمستحق للشركة التابعة فى حين انه كان يتعين فى ضوء المؤشرات المالية للشركة التابعة تخفيض قيمة الاستثمار فى الشركة التابعة بمبلغ يعادل 1.9 مليون جنيه مصرى والحساب الجارى المدين للشركة التابعة بمبلغ يعادل 1.3 مليون جنيه مصرى .

اكد التقرير علي انه فيماعدا تاثير التسويات المحتملة والتى كان من الممكن تحديد ضرورتها اذا ما تمكنا من الحصول على المعلومات المشار اليها بالفقرة أ اعلاه وتاثير ماورد بالفقرات 2 الى 4 اعلاه على القوائم المالية غير المجمعة فان القوائم المالية غير المجمعة المشار اليها اعلاه مع الايضاحات المتممة لها تعبر بوضوح فى كل جوانبها الهامة عن المركز المالى غير المجمع للشركة فى 31 ديسمبر 2007 وعن نتيجة نشاطها وتدفقاتها النقدية غير المجمعة عن السنة المالية المنتهية فى ذلك التاريخ وذلك طبقا لمعايير المحاسبة المصرية وفى ضوء القوانين واللوائح المصرية ذات العلاقة .

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

تحريك الحدود السعرية لاسهم " الصعيد العامة للمقاولات " 

بيان من شركة الصعيد العامة للمقاولات بخصوص دعوة قدامى المساهمين للاكتتاب فى اسهم زيادة رأس مال الشركة المصدر من 50 مليون جنيه الى 302 مليون جنيه بزيادة قدرها 252 مليون جنيه باصدار عدد 252 مليون سهم (250 مليون سهم لقدامى المساهمين و 2 مليون سهم لاثابة وتحفيز العاملين ) بقيمة اسمية واحد جنيه للسهم بالاضافة الى مصاريف اصدار بواقع 2.5 قرش للسهم. 

تود إدارة البورصة أن تحيطكم أنه قد تقرر تحريك الحدود السعرية على أسهم الشركة و ذلك طبقا لقرار مجلس إدارة البورصة فى 10/11/2003 بشان أثر التوزيعات على الأسهم و ذلك إعتبارا من جلسة يوم الأثنين 21/04/2008 فى بورصتى القاهرة و الاسكندرية و لمدة خمسة أيام عمل و فى حالة عدم حدوث تداول على أسهم الشركة خلال تلك الفترة سوف يتم الإعتداد بالسعر النظرى كسعر فتح إعتبارا من جلسة التداول التالية .


خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## اسكندرانى

18.4% ارتفاع فى أرباح "الإسكندرية للاستثمار العقاري" خلال الربع الأول لعام 2008




أظهرت نتائج أعمال شركة "الإسكندرية للاستثمار العقاري " غير المجمعة خلال الربع الأول من العام المالي 2008 نمو صافي أرباح الشركة بمعدل 18.4% حيث سجلت صافي ربح قدره 36.566 مليون جنيه مقارنة بنحو 30.874 مليون جنيه عن الفترة المقابلة لعام 2007 .

يذكر أنه قد تم إعادة تبويب الأرقام المقارنة لتتمشى مع أرقام الفترة الحالية وتم تعديل قائمة الدخل لتعكس أثر التغير فى السياسة المحاسبية للمحاسبة عن الاستثمار فى الشركات الشقيقة من طريقة حقوق الملكية إلى طريقة التكلفة طبقا لمعيار المحاسبة المصرى رقم 18 ، مما أدى هذا التغيير إلى انخفاض صافى ربح الفترة بمقدار 13009094 جنيه وانخفاض رصيد الأرباح المرحلة بنفس المقدار .

أظهرت نتائج أعمال شركة "الإسكندرية للاستثمار العقاري" المجمعة خلال الربع الأول من العام المالى 2008 نمو صافى أرباح الشركة بمعدل 96% حيث سجلت صافى ربح قدره 74,099 مليون جنيه مقارنة بصافى ربح قدره 37,819 مليون جنيه خلال الربع الأول من عام 2007.

----------


## اسكندرانى

50.4 مليون جنيه الارباح المستهدفه للقناة للتوكيلات الملاحية خلال عام 2008/2009



أعلنت شركة القناة للتوكيلات الملاحية عن الموازنة التقديرية للشركة للعام المالى 2008/2009 عن ان صافي الربح المتوقع لعام 2008 – 2009 يبلغ 50.4 مليون جنيه مقابل 49.302 مليون جنيه في المتوقع لعام 2007/2008 و مقارنة بنحو 46.830 مليون جنيه في فعلي عام 2006/2007 .

ومن المقرر ان تقوم الشركة بعقد اجتماع الجمعية العامة العادية يوم الأحد 27 أبريل 2008 بمقر الشركة القابضة للنقل البحري والبري بالإسكندرية وذلك للنظر في اعتماد الموازنة التقديرية للشركة عن العام المالي 2008/2009 .

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

تغطية الطرح الخاص لأسهم " ماريدايف " 31.2 مرة وغلق باب الطرح العام 29 أبريل 

أعلنت شركة الخدمات الملاحية والبترولية ماريدايف عن أن الطرح الخاص قد تم تغطيته 31.2 مرة. 

وأضاف بيان للشركة تلقته إدارة البورصة أنه قد تحدد السعر النهائي للطرح الخاص (الشريحة الثانية) بسعر 3.70 دولار للسهم، وبناء علية يكون سعر السهم في الطرح العام 3.52 دولار للسهم، علماً بأنه سيتم غلق باب الطرح في 29 أبريل الجارى. 

وكشف كريم عوض العضو المنتدب لنشاط بنوك الاستثمار بالمجموعة المالية هيرميس التى لعبت دور مدير الطرح لصحيفة المال أن شدة الإقبال من جانب المؤسسات المالية على الاكتتاب فى الكمية المطروحة قد دفع هيرميس للتخلى عن الترويج للسهم فى السوق الأمريكية والاكتفاء بأسواق كل من مصر ودول الخليج والمملكة المتحدة وأوروبا . 

وكانت شركة الخدمات الملاحية والبترولية "ماريدايف" وهي واحدة من أكبر الشركات في مجال خدمات دعم البترول والملاحة في الشرق الأوسط، قد أعلنت عن السعر الاسترشادي للطرح العام في أسهم الشركة العادية "الأسهم" في بورصتي القاهرة والإسكندرية "Case" بسعر يتراوح ما بين 3.25 دولار و3.74 دولار للسهم مما يعني أن قيمة الشركة قبل زيادة رأس المال تتراوح ما بين 740 مليون دولار و850 مليون دولار. ويتكون العرض من طرح عام للأسهم في مصر وطرح خاص للأسهم لمستثمرين من المؤسسات المصرية والعالمية، بما في ذلك المؤسسات المؤهلة للشراء في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية طبقا للقاعدة 144 أ. وبدأت الشركة عرضها للمستثمرين بالنسبة للطرح خاص اعتبارا من الأربعاء الماضي 16 إبريل وينتظر أن يتم التسعير في حين يبدأ الموعد المتوقع للتداول غير المشروط على بورصتي القاهرة والإسكندرية، في 5 مايو القادم. 

وتعتزم الشركة استخدام صافي العوائد الناتجة عن الاكتتاب المغلق في تمويل خطتها الطموح للتوسع على المستويين الإقليمي والعالمي.

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاحد 15 يونيه 2008

7 ملايين جنيه أرباحا رأسمالية لـ"النساجون الشرقيون" من بيع أسهم الخزينة 

 

تمكنت شركة النساجون الشرقيون من تحقيق ربح رأسمالي يقترب من 7.5 جنيه في السهم الواحد من صفقة بيع أسهم الخزينة البالغ عددها 941291 سهما تعادل 1.7% من أسهم الشركة الإجمالية لكونسورتيوم استراتيجي تقوده مجموعة أموال الخليج السعودية. 

فقد بلغ متوسط بيع السهم في الصفقة حوالي 60.44 جنيه فيما كان متوسط سعر الشراء 54 جنيها ليصل إجمالي الربح الرأسمالي إلى 7 ملايين جنيه.. وبحسب التجاري الدولي للسمسرة فإن هذا الربح لن يظهر في أرباح الشركة ولكن سوف يظهر في بند حقوق الملكية في الميزانية كما توقعت التجاري استخدام التدفقات النقدية الناتجة من عملية البيع والتي تدور حول 57 مليون جنيه في تمويل توسعات الشركة.. وكانت شركة النساجون الشرقيون قد ذكرت في وقت سابق أن الصفقة ستعكس "ثقة المستثمر بالشركة وخططها المستقبلية للتوسع". 

وفي إبريل الماضي قالت مجموعة أموال الخليج أنها تدرس إمكانية إقامة مصنع للبولي بروبيلين في الجزائر في إطار تحالف مع النساجون الشرقيون. كما تتعاون الشركتان في إقامة مصنع في بورسعيد بمصر لإنتاج 400 ألف طن من البولي بروبيلين سنويا اعتبارا من الربع الثاني من عام 2010 للتصدير لأوروبا. وقالت أموال أنها تملك حصة 15 بالمئة في ذلك المشروع. وأظهرت القوائم المالية غير المجمعة للشركة عن الفترة من 1 يناير 2008 حتى 31 مارس 2008 تحقيق الشركة صافي ربح بلغ 27.716 مليون جنيه بمعدل نمو قدره 29% مقارنة بصافي ربح بلغ 21.412 مليون جنيه خلال نفس الفترة من العام الماضي. 

وحددت التجاري الدولي السعر العادل للسهم عند 78.8 جنيه وهو نفس السعر الذي كانت قد حددته بعد إعلان الشركة عن خطتها لإقامة 17 مصنعا جديدا على مساحة 190 كيلو مترا مربعا بالعاشر من رمضان عام 2016. وفي المقابل رفعت شركة إتش سي السعر العادل لسهم النساجون إلى 85 بدعم من نتائج أعمال الربع الأول من العام الحالي.

----------


## اسكندرانى

( 2008-06-15 )   

 اليوم إعادة طرح الأسهم غير المكتتب فيها من زيادة رأسمال الصعيد للمقاولات  

 



 يتم اليوم إعادة طرح الأسهم غير المكتتب فيها من أسهم زيادة رأس المال المصدر لشركة الصعيد العامة للمقاولات والبالغ عددها 2.500490 مليون سهم ولمدة عشرة أيام تنتهى فى 25 يونيو 2008. وكانت الشركة قد قررت زيادة رأسمال الشركة من 50 مليون إلى 302 مليون جنيه بزيادة نقدية قدرها 252 مليون جنيه لعدد 252 مليون سهم منهم 2 مليون سهم لمشروع الإثابة والتحفيز للعاملين والباقى 250 مليون سهم لقدامى المساهمسن بقيمة اسمية واحد جنيه بالإضافة إلى مصاريف إصدار قدرها 2.50 قرش للسهم الواحد. ويكون لأسهم الزيادة الحق فى توزيعات أرباح الشركة اعتبارًا من السنة المالية المنتهية فى 30 يونيو 2008 . ويحق الاكتتاب لحامل السهم حتى جلسة 20 أبريل 2008 بدون تحديد نسبة . وفى حالة تجاوز الاكتتاب للكمية الغير مغطاة سيتم التخصيص على أساس نسبة الأسهم المطلوبة إلى الأسهم المتبقية وسيتم جبر الكسور لصالح صغار المساهمين .. ويتم رد المبالغ الزائدة الناتجة عن الاكتتاب فى الأسهم المتبقية خلال أسبوع من غلق باب الاكتتاب . وكان قد تم تغطية الاكتتاب فى المرحلة الأولى بنسبة 98.99&#37; . "مباشر"

----------


## اسكندرانى

( 2008-06-16 )   

 اليوم صرف القسط الأول من كوبون الماكو بواقع 0.075 جنيه

 

 يتم اليوم صرف القسط الأول من الكوبون رقم " 44" لشركة النصر لصناعة المحولات والمنتجات الكهربائية "الماكو " بواقع 0.075 جنيه على أن يتم صرف القسط الثانى من الكوبون اعتبارًا من 21 أغسطس 2008 وقيمته 0.075 جنيه والقسط الثالث يتم صرفه اعتبارًا من 23 أكتوبر 2008 وقيمته 0.075 جنيه والرابع يصرف اعتبارًا من 18 ديسمبر 2008 وقيمته 0.075 جنيه لتصل القيمة الإجمالية للكوبون إلى 0.30 جنيه للسهم . أظهرت القوائم المالية لشركة النصر لصناعة المحولات – الماكو خلال الربع الأول من العام المالي الحالي والمنتهي في 31 مارس 2008 تحقيق الشركة صافي ربح بلغ 11 مليون جنيه بنسبة نمو 10 % ومقابل صافي ربح بلغ 10 مليون جنيه عن نفس الفترة المقارنه من العام المالى السابق . "مباشر"

----------


## اسكندرانى

( 2008-06-18 )   

 توقعات بتجاوزها 700 مليون جنيه : المصرية للاتصالات تترقب حصتها من أرباح فودافون مصر   

 
 تتوقع الشركة المصرية للاتصالات ارتفاع حصتها في التوزيعات النقدية عن إيرادات العام المالي المنتهي لشركة "فودافون مصر" في 31 مارس الماضي لتزيد على 700 مليون جنيه. وقال طارق طنطاوى –نائب رئيس الشركة المصرية للاتصالات للشئون المالية- إن اجتماع الجمعية العامة العادية وغير العادية لشركة فودافون مصر المقررة يوم 29 من الشهر الحالي سيناقش تحديد التوزيعات النقدية للمساهمين عن العام الحالي، مشيرا إلى أن حصة المصرية للاتصالات منها مرشحة للارتفاع مع نمو حجم أعمال فودافون وزيادة الإيرادات. ووفق نتائج أعمال شركة "فودافون" للعام الماضي فقد بلغ نصيب المصرية للاتصالات من أرباحها 506 ملايين جنيه من 110 ملايين سهم تمثل حصة المصرية بواقع 4.6 جنيهات للسهم. وتأتي زيادة أرباح "فودافون مصر" خلال العام المالي الماضي بسبب زيادة عدد المشتركين إلى 14.1 مليون وارتفاع إيرادات استثماراتها في قطاع نقل البيانات، خاصة بعد استحواذها في مطلع 2007 على شركة "راية للاتصالات" الذراع الاستثماري السابق لشركة "راية القابضة"، والتي تستحوذ على الحصة السوقية الأكبر في نقل البيانات بقطاع المؤسسات. وتترقب المصرية للاتصالات انتهاء المفاوضات مع شركات المحمول لتعديل اتفاقية الترابط التي ستتيح لها تخفيض رسوم الاتصال من الخطوط الثابتة إلى الخطوط المحمولة من 50 قرشا حاليا إلى 30 قرشا، والذي يتوقع أن يعزز الاستخدام بالإضافة إلى النمو المتوقع في إيرادات خدمة الإنترنت فائق السرعة التي تقدمها من خلال شركة "تى اى داتا" الذارع الاستثمارية للمصرية للاتصالات في خدمات نقل البيانات والتي تستحوذ على حصة تصل إلى 51% من مشتركي خدمات الإنترنت. وبلغ صافي أرباح "المصرية للاتصالات" في الربع الأول من العام الجاري 557 مليون جنيه (104 ملايين دولار) بانخفاض 4.8% عن نفس الفترة من العام الماضي. كان هانى محمود –نائب الرئيس التنفيذي بشركة "فودافون"- قد أوضح أن نتائج السنة المالية للشركة التي انتهت في مارس الماضي حققت نموا بلغ 31% في حجم أعمال الشركة لتحتل وحدة "فودافون العالمية" بمصر المرتبة الثانية في شبكات فودافون الأسرع نموا بعد الهند التي بلغت نسبتها إلى 50%. ويتوزع هيكل ملكية شركة "فودافون مصر" التي تأسست في 26 مايو 1998 بين كل من شركة "فودافون العالمية" التي تمتلك 55% من الأسهم مقابل 44% للشركة المصرية للاتصالات و1% لعدد من المساهمين القدامى. "جريدة المال"

----------


## اسكندرانى

( 2008-06-18 )   

  اليوم غلق باب الاكتتاب فى اسهم زيادة راسمال مصر للأسواق الحرة 

 

 يتم اليوم غلق باب الاكتتاب فى فى أسهم زيادة رأس المال المصدر لشركة مصر للأسواق الحرة من 52.5 مليون جنيه إلى 62.5 مليون جنيه بزيادة قدرها 10 مليون جنيه موزعة على 10 مليون سهم بقيمة إسمية 1 جنيه للسهم وعلاوة إصدار 7.25 جنيه وبالإضافة إلى مصاريف إصدار قدرها 2.5 قرشاً للسهم . على أن يتم بعد تمام قيد أسهم الاكتتاب إتخاذ إجراءات صرف نصف سهم مجاني لجميع حمله الأسهم (المساهمين القدامى والمساهمين الجدد الذين اكتتبوا في أسهم زيادة رأس المال ) . وفى حالة إذا جاوز الاكتتاب عدد الأسهم المطروحة يتم التخصيص على أساس نسبة عدد الأسهم المطروحة إلى عدد الأسهم المكتتب فيها ويتم جبر الكسور لصالح صغار المكتتبين ويرد إلى المكتتب ما دفعه بالزيادة عما خصص له بالفعل خلال سبعة أيام على الأكثر من تاريخ انتهاء الاكتتاب . وكانت العمومية غير العادية للشركة والتى عقدت فى 18 أبريل الجارى قد وافقت على زيادة رأس مال الشركة المصدر بإصدار 10 مليون سهم قيمتها الإسمية 10 مليون جنيه تطرح للاكتتاب العام بالقيمة العادلة للسهم 1 جنيه بإضافة علاوة إصدار قدرها 7.25 جنيه للسهم بالإضافة إلى مصاريف إصدار قدرها 2.5 قرش للسهم ليرتفع رأس مال الشركة المصدر من 52.5 مليون جنيه إلى 62.5 مليون جنيه ويجنب الفرق بين القيمة الاسمية والقيمة العادلة لحساب الاحتياطى . وتنازل قدامى المساهمين عن حق الأولوية وتفويض مجلس الإدارة فى وضع شروط الإصدار. كما قامت الجمعية بالموافقة على زيادة رأس المال المصدر بعد الانتهاء من الاكتتاب العام بإصدار أسهم مجانية بواقع نصف سهم لكل سهم (بعد انتهاء قيد أسهم الاكتتاب) وتوزع الأسهم المجانية على المساهمين القدامى والمساهمين الذين اكتتبوا فى الاكتتاب العام ويمول إصدار الأسهم المجانية خصماً من الاحتياطى المكون من علاوة الإصدار، بالإضافة إلى الموافقة على تعديل المادتين 6 و 7 من النظام الأساسى بما يتفق مع زيادة رأس المال المصدر وتفويض رئيس مجلس الإدارة والعضو المنتدب ومن يفوضه لإتخاذ الإجراءات التنفيذية للزيادة النقدية لرأس المال وتعديل المادتين 6 و 7 من النظام الأساسى للشركة. ويحق للماسهمين الراغبيين فى الاكتتاب فى زيادة رأس مال الشركة الحصول على توزيعات الأرباح عن العام المالى 2007/2008 والذى ينتهى فى 30 يونيو 2008 . يبلغ رأس المال الحالى للشركة 52.500 مليون جنيه موزع على 52.500 مليون سهم بقيمة إسمية 1 جنيه للسهم . "مباشر"

----------


## اسكندرانى

( 2008-06-18 )   

  اليوم ... عمومية اسيك للتعدين تبحث إعادة تشكيل مجلس الإدارة   

 

 تعقد اليوم شركة أسيك للتعدين "أسكوم" اجتماع الجمعية العامة العادية وغير العادية للشركة فى تمام الساعة العاشرة والنصف صباحا بفندق المعادى . حيث ستقوم الجمعية العامة العادية بالنظر فى إعادة تشكيل مجلس إدارة الشركة فى ضوء التغيرات التى حدثت فى هيكل المساهمين بالشركة، وكذلك النظر فى تشكيل لجان مجلس الإدارة وتحديد إختصاصاتها. فى حين ستقوم الجمعية العامة غير العادية بالنظر فى برنامج الإثابة والتحفيز للعاملين بالشركة . يشار إلى أن أحد الصحف اليومية قد كشفت عن أن ممثلا لمجموعة خليجية سوف ينضم إلى مجلس إدارة شركة "أسيك" للتعدين –قريبا- بعد أن استحوذت المجموعة على 13.5% من أسهم الشركة المملوكة لـ"القلعة" للاستثمارات المالية التي تسيطر على 61.5% من أسهمها. وتعتزم الشركة زيادة رأسمالها المصدر والمدفوع من مائة مليون جنيه إلى مائتين وخمسين مليون جنيه وذلك في حدود رأس المال المرخص به وستكون الزيادة نقدية فقط على أن تستخدم تلك الزيادة في تمويل التوسعات الجديدة بمصر والخارج. وتتوزع استثمارات الشركة بحوالي 99.9% بشركة "أسكوم لتصنيع الكربونات والكيماويات" و 95% لـ"اسكوم للجيولوجيا والتعدين" بـ"سوريا 75% بجلا سروك للعزل" و99% بشركة "نبتا للجيولوجيا والتعدين" بالسودان و55% بشركة "نوبيه للتنمية والتعدين" و 96% بـ "أسكوم إثيوبيا للتعدين" و49% بـ"أسكوم الإمارات للتعدين"."مباشر"

----------


## اسكندرانى

( 2008-06-18 )   

  اليوم ... عمومية مصر للفنادق لاعتماد الموازنة التقديرية لعام 2008/2009  

 


 تعقد اليوم شركة مصر للفنادق اجتماع الجمعية العامة العادية يوم 2008 فى تمام الساعة الثانية عشر ظهراً بقاعة ألف ليلة وليلة بفندق النيل هيلتون بالقاهرة وذلك للنظرفى اعتماد الموازنة التقديرية للعام المالى 2008/2008 وتقرير مجلس الادارة عنها. كما ستقوم الجمعية العامة بالنظر فى التصرف فى المبلغ المجنب من حصة العاملين غير النقدية وقدره 953 الف جنيه من ارباح العام المالى 2006/2007 . وكشفت الموازنة التقديرية للشركة خلال العام المالى 2008/2009 عن استهداف الشركة صافي الربح قبل احتساب (الضريبة الدخلية) بمبلغ 77.420 مليون جنيه مقابل مبلغ 55.069 مليون جنيه بالموازنة المعتمدة لعام 2007/2008 بزيادة قدرها 22.351 مليون جنيه وبنسبة زيادة تبلغ 40.6% وبالمقارنة بالفعلي المتوقع لعام 2007/2008 البالغ 97.411 مليون جنيه نجد نقص قدره 19.991 مليون جنيه وبنسبة نقص تبلغ 20.5%. فيما بلغ صافي الربح بالموازنة التقديرية لعام 2008/2009 (بعد احتساب الضريبة الدخلية) مبلغ 65.473 مليون جنيه مقابل مبلغ 49.612 مليون جنيه بالموازنة المعتمدة لعام 2007/2008 بزيادة قدرها 15.861 مليون جنيه وبنسبة زيادة تبلغ 32% وبالمقارنة بالفعلي المتوقع لعام 2007/2008 البالغ 80.918 مليون جنيه نجد نقص قدره 15.445 مليون جنيه وبنسبة تراجع تبلغ 19.1%. كما تستهدف الشركة استثمارات بقيمة 132.250 مليون جنيه للإنفاق على المشروعات الاستثمارية المطلوب تنفيذها خلال عام الموازنة التقديرية 2008/2009 منها 129.6 للإنفاق على مشروع تطوير وتحديث فندق النيل ( هيلتون)، ومبلغ 2.5 مليون جنية للإنفاق على مشروع إصلاح وعلاج بعض العيوب الفنية بالبحيرات الصناعية للمرحلة الثانية والثالثة بما فيها جسم البحيرات بفندق هيلتون دهب ، وكذلك مبلغ 150 ألف جنيه لتطوير نظم العمل بالشركة للإنفاق على شراء أجهزة كمبيوتر وماكينات تصوير وبعض الأثاث المكتبى وبعض التجهيزات الخاصة بالمركز الرئيسى للشركة . وكشفت الموازنة التقديرية عن استهداف الشركة تحقيق إيرادات النشاط بمبلغ 91.4 مليون جنيه مقابل 68.4 مليون جنيه في موازنة 2007/2008 بزيادة قدرها 22 مليون جنيه وبنسبة زيادة تبلغ 33.5% وبالمقارنة بالفعلي المتوقع لعام 2007 / 2008 البالغ 108.3 مليون جنيه نجد نقص قدره 169.3 مليون جنيه وبنسبة نقص تبلغ 15.6% . وقدرت إيرادات الاستثمارات والفوائد بمبلغ 10.971 مليون جنيه مقابل مبلغ 12.250 مليون جنيه بموازنة عام 2007/2008 بانخفاض قدره 1.279 مليون جنيه بنسبة تراجع تبلغ 10.3%. وبالمقارنة بالفعلي المتوقع لعام 2007 /2008 البالغ 14.930 مليون جنيه نجد تراجع قدره 3.959 مليون جنيه وبنسبة انخفاض تبلغ 26.5%. وتتمثل الإيرادات المتوقعة من الاستثمار في أسهم شركات أخرى خلال عام 2008/2009 في مبلغ 383 ألف جنيه عن حصة الشركة في الأرباح عن مساهمتها في رأس مال شركة أبو ظبي للاستثمارات السياحية على أساس توزيع 5 جنيه للسهم، ومبلغ 56 ألف جنيه عن حصة الشركة في الأرباح عن مساهمتها في رأس مال شركة مصر سيناء . فيما قدرت الإيرادات والأرباح الأخرى في موازنة 2008/2009 بمبلغ 175 ألف جنيه وبالمقارنة بالفعلي المتوقع لعام 2007/2008 والبالغ 14 ألف جنيه نجد زيادة قدرها 161000 جنيهاً ونسبة زيادةقدرها 1150% ولا توجد تقديرات بالموازنة المعتمدة لعام 2007/2008. وقدرت التكاليف والمصروفات بموازنة عام 2008/2009 بمبلغ 36.803 مليون جنيه مقابل 31.133 مليون جنيه بموازنة عام 2007/2008 زيادة قدرها 5.670 مليون جنيه وبنسبة زيادة تبلغ 18.2% وبالمقارنة بالفعلي المتوقع لعام 2007/2008 البالغ 32.373 مليون جنيه نجد تراجع قدره 5.570 مليون جنيه وبنسبة تراجع تبلغ 13.1%. "مباشر"

----------


## اسكندرانى

( 2008-06-23 )   

  شركة جنوب الوادى للأسمنت  توزيع الأسهم المجانية بواقع سهمين لكل 5 أسهم أصلية  

 

 شركة جنوب الوادى للأسمنت حصلت على موافقة الهيئة العامة للاستثمار والمناطق الحرة بشأن توزيع الأسهم المجانية بواقع سهمين لكل 5 أسهم أصلية 

وأكدت المصادر أن الشركة فى انتظار الحصول على موافقة هيئة سوق المال لاتمام الإجراءات النهائية لتوزيع الأسهم المجانية والتى من المتوقع الانتهاء منها خلال الأيام القليلة القادمة. 

يشار إلى أن الجمعية العمومية العادية لشركة "جنوب الوادي للأسمنت " المنعقدة يوم 30 أبريل الماضى أقرت توزيع 2 سهم مجاني لكل 5 أسهم أصلية وذلك تمويلاً من حصص المساهمين الواردة بحساب توزيعات الأرباح والاحتياطي العام بمبلغ 8134748 جنيه ومن الاحتياطي القانوني بمبلغ 24737212 جنيه.

وحول بدء التشغيل بمصنع الشركة فى بنى سويف أشارت المصادر إلى أنه جارى حالياً القيام بالتجارب الشغيلية النهائية والتى تعد المرحلة الأخيرة قبل بدء الانتاج الفعلى. 

وكانت الشركة قد أعلنت فى أبريل الماضى عن الانتهاء مما يقرب من 85% من أعمال المرحله الأولى لمصنع الشركة شاملة الأعمال الهندسية والأعمال المدنية والتوريدات والأعمال الكهروميكانيكية وأنه يجرى العمل بالتوازى بين الإنشاءات المدنية والميكانيكية والكهربائية للمرحلتين الأولى والثانية الأمر الذى سيحقق بيع الأسمنت فى موعد أقصاه 25 مايو الماضى . 

وأظهرت نتائج أعمال شركة "جنوب الوادى للأسمنت" خلال العام المالى 2007 نمو صافى الأرباح القابلة للتوزيع بمعدل 119.8% حيث سجلت صافى ربح قدره 582.223 مليون جنيه مقارنة بنحو 264.902 مليون جنيه عن العام المالى 2006
فيما أقرت الجمعية العامة غير العادية زيادة رأسمال الشركة المرخص به ليصبح 5 مليار جنيه بدلاً من 3 مليار جنيه، وزيادة رأس المال المصدر والمدفوع ليصبح 2070273665 جنيه بدلاً من 1478766905 جنيه بالتوزيع المجانى تمويلاً من حصص المساهمين الواردة بحساب توزيعات الأرباح والاحتياطي العام والاحتياطي القانوني للشركة. 
يذكر أن نتائج أعمال الشركة خلال الربع الأول من العام المالى 2008  أظهرت تراجع صافي أرباح الشركة بمعدل 16.3 % حيث سجلت صافي ربح قدره 46.566 مليون جنيه مقارنة بنحو 55.644 مليون جنيه عن الربع الأول لعام 2007 .

----------


## اسكندرانى

( 2008-06-24 )   

  الجمعية العامة غير العادية لشركة مصر الجديدة للإسكان والتعمير 

 
 اعتمدت اليوم الجمعية العامة غير العادية لشركة مصر الجديدة للإسكان والتعمير الموافقة على تجزئة القيمة الاسمية للسهم من خمسة جنيهات للسهم لتصبح واحد جنيه للسهم ويصبح عدد الأسهم 74.171400 مليون سهم بدلاً من 14.834280 مليون سهم مع بقاء رأس المال المصدر والمدفوع كما هو 74.171400 مليون جنيه . 
كما قامت العمومية بالموافقة على تعديل المادتين رقمى 6 ، 7 من النظام الأساسى للشركة، وتفويض رئيس مجلس الإدارة والعضو المنتدب للشركة أو من ينوب عنه فى اتخاذ إجراءات تعديل المادتين رقمى 6 ، 7 من النظام الأساسى للشركة أمام الجهات الحكومية وغيرها. 

يشار إلى أن مجلس إدارة الشركة وافق بجلسته المنعقدة يوم 28 مايو الماضى على تجزئة القيمة الاسمية للسهم لتصبح واحد جنيه بدلاً من 5 جنيهات للسهم . 

وتعديل المادتين رقمي 6 و 7 من النظام الأساسي للشركة وذلك بعد موافقة الهيئة العامة لسوق المال لتصبح على النحو التالي : 

نص الماده رقم 6 من النظام الأساسى للشركه بعد التعديل : (حدد رأس مال الشركة المرخص به بمبلغ 200 مليون جنيه وحدد رأس مال الشركة المصدر بمبلغ 74171400 جنيه موزع على 74171400 سهم (أسهم عادية) قيمة كل سهم واحد جنيه وجميعها أسهم نقدية ويبلغ رأس المال المدفوع مبلغ 74171400 جنيه تم الاكتتاب فيها بالكامل ). 

كما يصبح نص الماده 7 من النظام الأساسى للشركه بعد التعديل على النحو التالى : 

(جميع أسهم الشركه اسميه ومملوكة للمساهمين على النحو التالى ) : 
- الشركه القوميه للتشييد والتعمير 53589645 سهم . 
- اتحاد العاملين المساهمين 3708570 سهم. 
- أشخاص اعتبارية وبنوك وصناديق استثمار وأفراد 16873185 سهم . 
- الإجمالى 74171400 سهم . 

يبلغ رأسمال الشركة المصدر والمدفوع 74171400 جنيه موزع على 14834280 سهم بقيمة اسمية 5 جنيهاً للسهم

----------


## اسكندرانى

( 2008-06-25 )   

  رفض الجهات المسؤلة  بيع بنك القاهرة  

 
 أكدت مصادر مصرفية رفض الجهات المسؤلة عن بيع بنك القاهرة عرض البنك الأهلى اليونانى والذى وصل إلى 2.025 مليار دولار وذلك لعدم وصوله للسعر المستهدف من قبل الحكومة لبيع حصة كبيرة بالبنك .

يشار إلى أنه قد تم رفض العروض المقدمة من 4 بنوك فى وقت سابق اليوم باستبعاد مجموعة سامبا المالية / ثاني أكبر بنك سعودي من حيث حجم الموجودات/ و بنك "ستاندرد شارترد" من المنافسة على الاستحواذ على بنك القاهرة وتحالف بنك المشرق الإماراتى و العربى الأردنى  .

وكان البنك المركزي قد منح هذه البنوك الخمسة التصريح للقيام بالفحص الفني لبنك القاهرة من أصل 12 بنكاً كانت تنافس على شراء الحصة لكن اللجنة المشرفة على عملية البيع أقرت العروض الفنية المقدمة من البنوك الخمسة المذكورة أعلاه.

يذكر أن الجهات المصرية المسئولة حددت يوم أمس الثلاثاء 24 يونيو كآخر موعد أمام البنوك والتحالفات المتنافسة للتقدم بعروضها المالية والفنية لشراء البنك. 

ويأتي طرح هذه الحصة للبيع بعد استحواذ بنك مصر علي بنك القاهرة في‏25‏ سبتمبر‏2005‏ وبدء عمليات واسعة لإعادة هيكلة البنك تمهيدًا لبيعه حيث تم نقل الأصول التاريخية وفروعه بالخارج إلي بنك مصر‏،‏ كما تم تنظيف محفظة قروض البنك خاصة مايتعلق بالديون المتعثرة لمعالجة فجوة المخصصات وتأهيل البنك للبيع .

ويعد بنك القاهرة ثالث أكبر بنك تجاري عام في مصر ولديه عدد من الفروع تصل إلي أكثر من‏112‏ فرعاً منتشرة في جميع محافظات مصر .‏

----------


## اسكندرانى

( 2008-07-5)   

  إلغاء عمومية الغربية الإسلامية للتنمية العمرانية غير العادية لعدم اكتمال النصاب القانونى للمرة الثانية   

 
ألغت شركة "الغربية الإسلامية للتنمية العمرانية "اليوم اجتماع الجمعية العامة غير العادية فى طور انعقاده الثانى لعدم اكتمال النصاب القانونى الذى بلغ 21%. 

وكانت الشركة قد قررت تأجيل الاجتماع الأول للجمعية المقررعقده يوم السبت الموافق 21 يونيو الماضى لعدم اكتمال النصاب القانوني . 

يشار إلى أن الجمعية العامة غير العادية للشركة كانت ستناقش تعديل رأس المال المرخص به من 10 مليون جنيه إلى 70 مليون جنيه وتعديل المادتين (6 ، 7 ) من النظام الأساسى ، وكذلك النظر فى تعديل المادة رقم "21" من النظام الأساسى للشركة والتى تنص على أن يتولى مجلس إدارة مؤلف من "9" أعضاء فقط تعينهم الجمعية العامة منهم ثلاثة يمثلون البنك الوطني للتنمية بناء على ترشيحه وستة أعضاء يمثلون باقى مالكى الأسهم الآخرين ويشترط فى كل منهم أن يكون مالكاً لعدد من أسهم الشركة لا تقل قيمتها عن 5 آلاف جنيه .. لتصبح المادة بعد التعديل: أن يتولى إدارة الشركة مجلس إدارة مؤلف من 5 أعضاء تعينهم الجمعية العامة ويشترط فى كل منهم أن يكون مالكاً لعدد من أسهم الشركة لا تقل قيمتها عن 5 آلاف جنيه كما يمكن إضافة عضوين من ذوى الخبرة طبقا لنص المادة "91" من القانون 159 لسنة 1981 . 

وأظهرت القوائم المالية للشركة خلال الربع الأول من عام 2008 تراجعاً فى صافي الأرباح بنسبة 44.3% لتصل إلى 84.192 ألف جنيه مقارنة بنحو 151.192 ألف جنيه أرباح الشركة خلال نفس الفترة من العام المالي السابق. 

ويبلغ رأسمال شركة الغربية الإسلامية للتنمية العمرانية المصدر والمدفوع 6 مليون جنيه موزع على 600 ألف سهم بقيمة اسمية 10 جنيه للسهم .

----------


## اسكندرانى

( 2008-07-8)   

  التجارى الدولي يرفع تقييمه لسهم "أوراسكوم تليكوم" الى 104 جنيه ويحدد السعر المستهدف لشهادة الايداع عند 97.3 دولار 

 
فى دراسة حديثة لشركة التجارى الدولى للسمسرة رفعت فيها السعر المستهدف لسهم "اوراسكوم تليكوم " خلال 12 شهر من 93.8 الى 104 جنيه بارتفاع قدره 63.7% عن السعر السوقى للسهم وقت الدراسة (7يوليو) والبالغ 63.51 جنيه ,بينما حددت السعر المستهدف لشهادة الايداع الدولية للشركة والمدرجة فى بورصة لندن عند 97.3 دولار بارتفاع قدره 70.4% عن سعر الشهادة ,واوصى التجارى الدولى بالشراء . 

وعزى التقرير اصدار الدراسة الى حصول الشركة على رخصة الهاتف المحمول فى كوريا الشمالية ,بالاضافة الى نتائج الربع الاول للشركة والتى اظهرت نمو قدره 19.8% وكذلك اخر التطورات المستحدثة للشركة. 

وحدد التقرير ربحية السهم عند 12.71 جنيه متوقعا ان تصل الى 4.81 جنيه بنهاية عام 2008 وصولا الى 8.84 جنيه بحلول عام 2011 ,وقال التقرير بان السهم يتداول بمضاعف ربحية عند 5 مرة متوقعا ان يصل الى 13.2 مرة بنهاية عام 2008 وصولا الى 11.3 مرة بحلول عام 2009 . 

جدير بالذكر بان شركة التجارى الدولى قد رفعت من تقيمه ا للسهم فى 25 يونيو الماضى من 93.3 جنيه إلى 93.8 جنيه ,وذلك بعد إعلان شركة أوراسكوم عن تحصيل المبلغ المستحق من بيع 100% من شركة عراقنا لشركة إم تى سى أثير والبالغ 1.2 مليار دولار بالاضافة و بناء على عدد الأسهم البالغ 922 مليون سهم وبعد استبعاد العمليات التشغيلية فى كوريا الشمالية .

----------


## اسكندرانى

( 2008-07-10)   

   9ر284 مليون دولار صادرات مصر من الملابس والمنسوجات لامريكا خلال 4 أشهر 

  أكد أحدث تقرير لمكتب التمثيل التجارى بواشنطن حول موقف الصادرات المصرية من الملابس والمنسوجات للولايات المتحدة خلال الفترة من يناير -ابريل 2008 ان اجمالى الصادرات خلال هذه الفترة بلغ 9ر284 مليون دولار، فيما بلغ اجمالى قيمة الواردات الامريكية من الملابس والمنسوجات من مختلف دول العالم خلال نفس الفترة 6ر28 مليار دولار. 

كما أكد التقرير استمرار احتفاظ مصر بالمركز ال25 ضمن أكبر الدول المصدرة للملابس والمنسوجات للسوق الامريكى حيث إحتلت الصين المركز الاول تليها الهند ثم المكسيك. 

وأوضح ممدوح مصطفى رئيس جهاز التمثيل التجارى ان الملابس الجاهزة القطنية لاتزال تمثل اهم بنود الصادرات من الملابس والمنسوجات حيث بلغت 7ر176 مليون دولار خلال الفترة من يناير-ابريل 2008 تليها صادرات البنطلونات والشورتات والسراويل القصيرة المصنوعة من القطن بأنواعها المختلفة للرجال والسيدات والاولاد، بالاضافة الى فانلات التى شيرت والسترات والبلوفرات القطنية والقمصان القطنية والبياضات والسجاد.

----------


## اسكندرانى

( 2008-08-3)   

شركات القطاع الاستثمارى لإنتاج الحديد تعلن ثبات أسعارها لشهر أغسطس 
 
أعلنت شركات القطاع الاستثمارى لإنتاج الحديد ثبات أسعار توريد الحديد لشهر أغسطس الجارى عند 7750 جنيها للطن .. فيما رفعت شركة حديد "بشاى" سعر طن الحديد بمقدار 70 جنيها ليتساوى بذلك مع باقى شركات القطاع الاستثمارى.

صرح بذلك اليوم الأحد رئيس شعبة الحديد والاسمنت بالغرفة التجارية بالإسكندرية 
عبدالرازق الدسوقى ، وأضاف أن عمليات ارتفاع الأسعار المتتالية وبدون سابق إنذار فى فترات قصيرة أصابت السوق بحالة من الارتباك وأدت إلى حدوث كساد فى حركة البيع والشراء.

وأشار إلى وجود نقص واضح فى مقاسات الحديد "12 و 10 و 6 ملى" الخاصة ببناء 
المنشآت الصغيرة.

وطالب رئيس شعبة الحديد والاسمنت بالغرفة التجارية بالإسكندرية تجار الحديد 
من أعضاء الغرفة وشركات إنتاج الحديد بضرورة توضيح أسباب رفع الأسعار على 
المستهلك المحلى فى ظل حدوث تراجع عالمى فى أسعار الحديد

----------


## اسكندرانى

( 2008-08-5)   

 عمومية "المتحدة للإسكان" تعتمد زيادة رأس المال وتخفيض علاوة الاصدار الى 75 قرش


 
اعتمدت الجمعية العامة غير العادية لشركة المتحدة للإسكان والتعمير اليوم تعديل كل من المادتين 6 و7 من النظام الأساسى للشركة نتيجة زيادة رأس المال المصدر من 42.2 مليون جنيه إلى 52.75 مليون جنيه بتوزيع سهم مجانى لكل 4 أسهم بنسبة 25% تمول بالكامل بالتحويل من أرباح المساهمين عن السنة المالية 2007 ، وكذلك الموافقة على زيادة رأس المال المرخص به من 200 مليون جنيه إلى 400 مليون جنيه . 

كما وافقت الجمعية العامة على تعديل المادة 52 من النظام الأساسى للشركة للنص على أن يقتطع نسبة من 5% على الأقل بدلا من 10% لتوزيع حصة أولى من الأرباح للمساهمين عن المدفوع من قيمة أسهمهم وللعاملين ، وإضافة نظام لإثابة وتحفيز العاملين والمديرين وفقا لأحكام القانون 159 عام 1981 ولائحته التنفيذية وتعديلاتها وذلك بتعديل مادة 35 من النظام الأساسى للشركة لتصبح كالاتى "يجوز إثابة وتحفيز العاملين والمديرين بالشركة وذلك من خلال منحهم أسهما مجانية أو بيعهم أسهما بشروط مميزة أو بتمليكهم جزءا من أسهم الشركة بعد انقضاء أجل محدد وذلك وفقا للقواعد والإجراءات المنصوص عليها فى اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون 159 عام 1981 ويتم إدارة هذا النظام من خلال اتحاد العاملين المساهمين"، مع تفويض مجلس إدارة الشركة فى استيفاء الشروط والإجراءات اللازمة لتطبيق ذلك . 

وقامت الجمعية العامة بتفويض مجلس الإدارة فى اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة وتحديد الوقت المناسب لطرح زيادة رأس المال المصدر للاكتتاب لقدامى المساهمين بإصدار عدد 44792744 سهم اسمى عادى يخصص منها عدد 2585488 سهم بالقيمة الاسمية للسهم ولإثابة وتحفيز العاملين والمديرين بالشركة من خلال اتحاد العاملين المساهمين ويخصص الباقى لقدامى المساهمين بواقع سهم لكل سهم بنسبة 100% مما يملكونه من أسهم وذلك بالقيمة الاسمية للسهم وقدرها 1.25 جنيه مع إضافة علاوة إصدار بواقع 75 قرش للسهم بالإضافة إلى مصاريف الإصدار التى تحددها هيئة سوق المال

----------

